# Hey hey :)



## Holly (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey my name is Holly! I'm 18, a total mac addict for as long l can remember. I'm an aspiring makeup artist, hoping to maybe learn a couple tips from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Stumbled onto Specktra while I was googling MAC sites, and decided to check it out

So yeah, hi!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## juli (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## medusalox (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome! You'll love it!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 7, 2006)

you'll learn a lot. check out the "industry discussion" threads, they're the best for any questions you may have.
otherwise, welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Holly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Holly (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a feeling I'm gonna totally love it here


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

Holly


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Holly!  This is an amazing site to learn things from.  I'm sure it will help you start a career as a makeup artist


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------



## macismine (Mar 6, 2008)

same here...googling things is amazing! lol i'm new too!


----------

